# Alright, I'm going DCC. Please recommned a controller.



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

The Bachmann EZ command looks like it'll do as much as I'll ever want and can be had for $75 on ebay, but hey, you guys are the experts. 

Talk to me!


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I would buy Digitrax if you can afford it.


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

lovin it said:


> I would buy Digitrax if you can afford it.


I was looking at the Digitrax Zephyr Xtra 3 Amp Starter Set. 

I want to be able to control my turnouts... but do they have to be DCC compatible turnouts? Or do I need to wire them a certain way? 

BTW - All my track and my turnouts are Bachmann EZ Track.


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's another vote for the Digitrax Zephyr!:thumbsup:
This setup can run all 3 of my locos at once (although I don't do that as a rule...), all operating DCC with sound.....Just added a UT-4 remote throttle a couple of days ago for walk-around capability.....Now, the Zephyr runs about $150, but IMHO it's a lot of bang for the buck!!! It's expandable and upgradeable....and built to last!! Digitrax' customer service is top-rated and they provide high-quality products....
Methinks you'll find the E-Z Controller rather limited in features/functionality...and it's not really expandable....Me, I'd buy something I wouldn't grow out of right away....
Good luck with whatever you choose.....

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

dasB&M2-6-0 said:


> Here's another vote for the Digitrax Zephyr!:thumbsup:
> This setup can run all 3 of my locos at once (although I don't do that as a rule...), all operating DCC with sound.....Just added a UT-4 remote throttle a couple of days ago for walk-around capability.....Now, the Zephyr runs about $150, but IMHO it's a lot of bang for the buck!!! It's expandable and upgradeable....and built to last!! Digitrax' customer service is top-rated and they provide high-quality products....
> Methinks you'll find the E-Z Controller rather limited in features/functionality...and it's not really expandable....Me, I'd buy something I wouldn't grow out of right away....
> Good luck with whatever you choose.....
> ...


Which Zephyr? And thanks for the input!

Also, any idea about my turnouts?


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

AdRockTrains said:


> Which Zephyr? And thanks for the input!
> 
> Also, any idea about my turnouts?


Sorry....my reference was to the Zephyr Xtra 3-Amp....
As for the turnouts....I use both Atlas and Peco Code 83 turnouts (manual, with Caboose Industries 202S ground throws....) on Atlas Flex-Track with zero problems...Never used electric turnouts, so I can't comment here....
BTW.....there are many - on this forum and elsewhere - who use NCE controllers....like Digitrax, they're well-built and their "starter" unit is also expandable.....As you read further along in these threads, you'll find the "discussion" of Digitrax/NCE sort of follows the "Ford vs Chevy" mindset; each has its own following -- some staunchly supporting THEIR choice as "the BEST"!! End of the day....BOTH Digitrax and NCE offer superior products and GREAT customer service/satisfaction!!

May you freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

dasB&M2-6-0 said:


> Sorry....my reference was to the Zephyr Xtra 3-Amp....
> As for the turnouts....I use both Atlas and Peco Code 83 turnouts (manual, with Caboose Industries 202S ground throws....) on Atlas Flex-Track with zero problems...Never used electric turnouts, so I can't comment here....
> BTW.....there are many - on this forum and elsewhere - who use NCE controllers....like Digitrax, they're well-built and their "starter" unit is also expandable.....As you read further along in these threads, you'll find the "discussion" of Digitrax/NCE sort of follows the "Ford vs Chevy" mindset; each has its own following -- some staunchly supporting THEIR choice as "the BEST"!! End of the day....BOTH Digitrax and NCE offer superior products and GREAT customer service/satisfaction!!
> 
> May you freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Bth Zephyrs are pretty much the same in features,the Extra has more power though and is likely the only one available now...recommended indeed.


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Bth Zephyrs are pretty much the same in features,the Extra has more power though and is likely the only one available now...recommended indeed.


I am seeing some folks recommend the NCE power cab because it's easier to use. 

How difficult is the Digitrax Zephyr to use?

Also, it looks like the Zephyr has more power and can run more locos. Is that correct?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

AdRockTrains said:


> I want to be able to control my turnouts... but do they have to be DCC compatible turnouts? Or do I need to wire them a certain way?
> 
> BTW - All my track and my turnouts are Bachmann EZ Track.


You will need DCC turnout decoder unit, something like this:http://www.digitrax.com/products/stationary-decoders/ds52/ 
You will just need to wire your existing turnout motors into it, which in turn is controlled from your command unit. You can get ones which control more turnouts.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I can't tell about the Power Cab personally,but have read good comments many times about it.
To my knowledge,both systems are good buys.NCE's console is prettier and is said more user friendly while the Zephyr's console is ugly but well designed and substantially more powerful,and not hard to use either.Doesn't take long to understand it.

One good thing is to know what other modelers (or club) use around you should you need help...but then...there's always this forum.......


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Brakeman Jake said:


> One good thing is to know what other modelers (or club) use around you should you need help...but then...there's always this forum.......


If you go by advice given on here you're likely to me even more confused! I have to say the NCE Powercab represents the best value/ easy to use system, but some may disagree. Take a look at this video by the wonderful Arthur Houston which highlights the two systems.
http://youtu.be/QzRRCKpTjL4


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> You will need DCC turnout decoder unit, something like this:http://www.digitrax.com/products/stationary-decoders/ds52/
> You will just need to wire your existing turnout motors into it, which in turn is controlled from your command unit. You can get ones which control more turnouts.


Thanks for the explanation! 

Ok, so this leads me to yet another question:

Now the Zephyr allows up to 2 analog throttles to plug into the back right? So that means I can use my existing Athearn power pack as a 2nd throttle? 

To ask it another way:

Can I setup the Digitrax Zephyr with my existing Athearn power pack as a 2nd throttle (plugged in through the Zephyr) and still use the AC accessory power from the Athearn pack to power my turnouts?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Not sure but I wouldn't think so. I wouldn't try it if I were you and with the extra Digitrax throttles being so reasonably priced there's really no need.

You might be able to use your old DC unit for the turnouts but for the extra outlay it's better to have everything in one place.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

The Zephyr does allow 2 standard DC power packs to be used with it as extra throttles. It is actually a pretty neat feature since many are going from DC to DCC. You don't have to buy extra new throttles starting out if you already have a DC layout and you want to run more than one train.


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

JerryH said:


> The Zephyr does allow 2 standard DC power packs to be used with it as extra throttles. It is actually a pretty neat feature since many are going from DC to DCC. You don't have to buy extra new throttles starting out if you already have a DC layout and you want to run more than one train.


So, since I'll probably be running only 2 trains on my small layout, I can use the old DC power pack as a DCC throttle as well as use it's AC accessory power for my turnouts and some lights. 

Now, when you use a DC power pack as a DCC throttle, where do those volts go? I am assuming the Zephyr absorbs it somehow since it can't go to the track.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have the Digitrax Zephyr...love it. Had to use tech help once for a dumb question...they were VERY helpful and friendly. I recommend it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Adrock -- take a deep breath. Don't let the fanboys of the various systems get you all lathered up about their particular system. I would be willing to bet, if you took a poll among all of us, and asked which system we had and which we would recommend, the correlation would be virtually 1:1, that is, everyone would recommend the system they own. Excellent systems are made by Bachmann, Digitrax, Lenz, MRC, and NCE -- mostly choosing between them is a matter of features and price, although there are some "human interface" differences -- ease of use, comfort, control method, etc -- that make a hands on test very useful, if you can arrange it (at one of the bigger train shows, for instance).

Rather than rehash all these points again, I'm going to direct your attention to the DCC section of the forum, where we have had (and are having this discussion) several times.

My best advice is to decide what you want your system to do for you, and make sure you buy a system that does it.

The technical answer to your first question, as Cycleops said, is that you need a decoder for everything that will be controlled by your system. Other than Bachmann's very basic EZ Command (not Dynamis), all systems have some ability to control your turnouts.

Secondly, evaluate your need for cabs. If you will be the only operator, then you only need one, and don't chase systems with multiple cab capability unnecessarily. While you can evidently hook up an old DC power pack to a Digitrax system to use as a cab, I find myself wondering how a DC controller, with a dial and perhaps to bidirectional switches, can duplicate the necessary (or at least convenient) function keys on a full fledged DCC controller.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The Zephyr doesn't use the DC voltage as power,all it needs is a voltage reading wich is proportional to the rotation of the throttle knob.Most likely a few milliamps.

Don't assume that the DC controller is added power...it's not the case.


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## N-gager (Apr 30, 2015)

I recently 'changed' to DCC and I'm sorry I didn't start out with it. I went with the NCE twin and just added the NCE Powercab (three engines). The Powercab adds a screen and more options for programming while the Twin has plenty of power for most layouts. My 3 engines all have two motors each and I can run them all without issues.
Never thought I'd have that many engines - never say never LOL.
Be nice if you could try different brands and models somewhere. Nearest hobby shop is a 2 hr drive so I did as you are doing and asked around.


----------

